# Trileptal



## spert23 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I am currently taking Seroquel (100mg) and Remeron (45mg). I have taken many drugs and I have found it to be the most effective combination. My doctor is considering adding Trileptal to the mix (I tried Lamictal, but got the damn rash). Does anyone have any experience with Trileptal or know anything about it? PM me or write back on the board. Thanks


----------

